# Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich unser Spieleonkel darüber, dass er allen Unkenrufen und Lästereien zum trotz mit Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem seines neuen Tablets vollends zufrieden ist. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*


----------



## Insider (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das Windows 8.1 in allen Belangen besser ist als das Android Betriebssystem meines Tablets. Nur schade,  daß ich technisch bedingt Windows 8.1 nicht auf mein Tablet installieren kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

Also ich finde die windows-tablets genial. Auf meinem Dell Venue 8 pro laufen sogar alte klassiker alà Armada II, Eliteforce, Unreal II usw. Allerdings ist die akku-laufzeit jetzt nicht die längste, aber einen tag hält es schon durch. (natürlich nicht . wenn man spielt)
Dazu gibt es mittlerweile auch eine docking-station, die mehrere usb-ports, 10/100 mbit ethernet und einen dvi-anschluß bereit stellt. Darüber kann man das ding auch zu einem arbeits-rechner mit allen nötigen anschlüssen machen und dabei wird das tablet noch geladen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

Ja, Windows 8.1 ist besser als sein Ruf, das erfahre ich auch gerade selber beim Test des P 505! 
Aber: Momentan ist dennoch meine intuitive Assoziation hauptsächlich "Windows 10 in schlecht". Klar, das ist nicht ganz fair, weil Windows 10 halt erst auf Basis der Userreaktionen entwickelt wurde usw.
Aber es ist einfach nicht durchdacht!
 Lieblingsbeispiele:
-Beim Wechsel zum Startscreen blendet sich die Taskleiste aus; genauso, wie wenn man "Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden" aktiviert. Sie blendet sich aber NICHT wieder ein!
-Verschiebt man die Taskleiste irgendwo anders hin als an ihren Standard-Platz, dann bleibt hat man plötzlich zwei Windows-Symbole: Eines unten links und eines an der neuen Position! Da die Taskleiste sich im Startscreen ausblendet... 
-Die Apps laufen im Vollbild und lassen sich nicht verkleinern (sondern ausschließlich minimieren), den Rest kann man nicht im Vollbild laufen lassen, lässt sich aber verkleinern! 
-Die Desktop-Kachel passt nicht ins ModernUI-Design, wird aber bei 8.1 dennoch benötigt, da ein Klick auf den Startbutton nicht zurück zum Desktop führt, falls zwischendurch eine App verwendet wurde...
-Achtung: Auch bei Windows Tech Preview noch vorhanden! Die Ribbon-Größe kann nicht selber gewählt werden. Man kann zwar die Schriftgrößen unabhängig vom generellen Skalierungslevel wählen, aber halt  nicht die Größe von Schaltflächen! Dadurch sind einige Operationen mit den Ribbons genauso umständlich wie mit dem klassischen Dropdown-Menu! Auch super praktisch  sinnvoll für Tablets, weniger Mitdenken war bei Microsoft wohl nicht möglich... 


Zum eigentlichen Kommentar:
Dass Windows (eher: Irgendein echtes DesktopOs bzw. noch besser eines mit Desktop-Kompatibilität) auf einem Tablet das einzig wahre ist und die Mobil-Betriebssysteme nur für die Zwischenzeit, in der die Performance nicht ausgereicht hat bzw. die Prozessorarchitektur nicht passend war sinnvoll waren, ist jetzt nicht so die revolutionäre Erkenntnis: Aber trotzdem gut, dass du sie niedergeschrieben hast, denn so verbreitet sie sich ja schließlich weiter! 
Den Part mit den Spielen kann ich allerdings echt nicht verstehen---> da hat man doch die Wahl aus hunderten tablettauglichen Klassikern, wie soll das schlechter sein als das Android/iOS-Angebot?!


Ach, noch etwas generelles: In meinen Augen ist das größte Problem der Windows-Tablets, dass es kaum Geräte mit entspiegelten Display gibt. (Ausnahmen gibt es nur im Bildbearbeitungs-/ Zeichnungsanfertigungsbereich, aber da gehen die Preise durch die Decke!)
Bis sich da nichts ändert werd ich mir definitiv keins holen! Und dann gibt es ja auch schon zum Glück Windows 10...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ich finde die windows-tablets genial. Auf meinem Dell Venue 8 pro laufen sogar alte klassiker alà Armada II, Eliteforce, Unreal II usw. Allerdings ist die akku-laufzeit jetzt nicht die längste, aber einen tag hält es schon durch. (natürlich nicht . wenn man spielt)
> Dazu gibt es mittlerweile auch eine docking-station, die mehrere usb-ports, 10/100 mbit ethernet und einen dvi-anschluß bereit stellt. Darüber kann man das ding auch zu einem arbeits-rechner mit allen nötigen anschlüssen machen und dabei wird das tablet noch geladen.



Glaub Warcraft III dürfte auch kein Problem sein.
Läuft auf meinem Medion Akoya P2211T Tablet ohne Murren und Knurren.


----------



## sirwuffi (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

Auf Tablets war Windows 8(.1) immer schon sehr brauchbar. Nur hat es eben durch die verkorkste Desktopumsetzung und das grausige Windows RT einen schlechten Ruf, bzw. die Hardware der Tablets der ersten Generation war entweder zu schwach für das richtige x86 Windows oder zu klobig (Surface 1).

Idealerweise hätte Microsoft einmal Windows 8 Desktop und einmal Windows 8 Touch rausbringen sollen. Und natürlich Windows RT ganz streichen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

Habe auch seit einiger Zeit ein Asus T100. War zunächst auch nur als Versuch geplant, aber ich muss sagen ich war positiv überrascht, vorallem von der Geschwindigkeit. Selbst Virtualisierung ist kein Problem und auch Monster wie Eclipse laufen erstaunlich gut. 
Das ganze lautlos passiv gekühlt, einfach der Hammer 
Und endlich macht auch das Bedienkonzept von Win 8 für mich Sinn und stellt sich als erstaunlich durchdacht und intuitiv heraus


----------



## Viner-Cent (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ja, Windows 8.1 ist besser als sein Ruf, das erfahre ich auch gerade selber beim Test des P 505!
> Aber: Momentan ist dennoch meine intuitive Assoziation hauptsächlich "Windows 10 in schlecht". Klar, das ist nicht ganz fair, weil Windows 10 halt erst auf Basis der Userreaktionen entwickelt wurde usw.
> Aber es ist einfach nicht durchdacht!
> Lieblingsbeispiele:
> ...



Naja, recht hast du ja, ist aber alles noch dev preview, wenn du das aufm microsoft forum postest wirst du vielleicht was bewirken können


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

An Android kann man doch auch ganz locker 'n USB Stick anschließen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht.  Aber so viel ich gehört habe kann Android maximal "nur" Fat32. Dateien größer als 4GB verwaltet Fat 32 nicht. Ab 16GB USB Sticks formatieren wir diese automatisch aber auf NTFS.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Naja, recht hast du ja, ist aber alles noch dev preview, wenn du das aufm microsoft forum postest wirst du vielleicht was bewirken können


Der Zentrale Punkt, also die Vergrößerung der Ribbons, steht bereits in der Wishlist!


----------



## Liza (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht.  Aber so viel ich gehört habe kann Android maximal "nur" Fat32. Dateien größer als 4GB verwaltet Fat 32 nicht. Ab 16GB USB Sticks formatieren wir diese automatisch aber auf NTFS.



Android unterstützt auch NTFS mit Dateien größer als 4 GB. Hab so eine SD Karte in NTFS 32 GB aktuell in einem Asus Tablet mit Android.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*

OK, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## schadeschade (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*



> Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf?



nein, weil es die besten apps nur für ios und, oder android gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ist Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem für ein Tablet doch besser als sein Ruf? Ein Kommentar vom Spieleonkel Frank Stöwer*



schadeschade schrieb:


> nein, weil es die besten apps nur für ios und, oder android gibt.



Was sich auch nicht ändern wird, wenn alle wie die Schafe Google oder Apple hinterher rennen. Genau das Phänomen, dass man jahrzehnte lang den Windows-Anwendern vorgeworfen hat. 

Nur dass MS immer "ehrlich" Geld verdienen wollte, während Google speziell einen auf Samariter macht, um den Anwendern dann hinten rum das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen. Ein außergewöhnlich hinterhältiger Verein!


----------

